
When Dorothy Parker got fired from Vanity Fair - apollinaire
https://publicdomainreview.org/essay/when-dorothy-parker-got-fired-from-vanity-fair/
======
Animats
Dorothy Parker's successor is perhaps Cintra Wilson, who was fired from the
New York Times for this review [1] of the Manhattan J.C. Penny store.

 _" J. C. Penney has always trafficked in knockoffs that aren’t quite up to
Canal Street’s illegal standards. It was never “get the look for less” so much
as “get something vaguely shaped like the designer thing you want, but cut
much more conservatively, made in all-petroleum materials, and with a too-
similar wannabe logo that announces your inferiority to evil classmates as
surely as if you were cursed to be followed around by a tuba section.”_

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/13/fashion/13CRITIC.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/13/fashion/13CRITIC.html)

~~~
mdemare
Thanks, just followed her on Twitter.

Can you imagine Dorothy Parker being on Twitter? It would have been made for
her...

------
anonAndOn
The lady had incredible wit that would undoubtedly offend more than a few
delicate ears. When asked to use the word "horticulture" in a sentence by her
Round Table compatriots, Dorothy came up with "You may lead a horticulture but
you can’t make her think". (oh to be a fly on the wall during one of those
lunches...)

~~~
rodgerd
If you've not watched "Mrs Parker and the Vicious Circle", run, do not walk,
to see it.

------
jszymborski
Did that webpage change the colour of my scrollbar, or am I going mad?!

Haven't seen that since the early naughts.

~~~
notjustanymike
It's gotten more browser support lately. I appreciate it, makes building a
cohesive design system easier.

Go to css-tricks.com to see how not to do it.

~~~
tmpz22
It's useful on MacOS which likes to hide the scrollbar for some damn reason,
allowing you to make it more pronounced so users actually know content is
scrollable in small content panes such as a menu.

